# My Biggest of 2019



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Caught in the low light of evening throwing a terminator popping frog. She went 5.9 and was actually my biggest bass of the year. Usually its a smallie in these parts but I didnt catch a smallie over 5.5 this year. Lets see your biggun for the year!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Beautiful bass! My largest this year was just shy of that by a couple ounces! Caught it on a buzzbait down in one of the ponds at AEP recreation lands.


----------



## nitrofish1 (Apr 13, 2013)

i got a 6lb 4 0z smallmouth on erie . on a bucktail jig


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

My biggest lm this year. 6# 9oz. Caught on a rat l trap in early April


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Definitely some nice fish there guys. This is the first year in a while that I haven't caught one over 5 lbs. 

I had a couple largemouth over 4 lbs and a smallie just shy of 4 lbs that I caught in tournaments, but none of them took big bass for the day.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Bassthumb said:


> Caught in the low light of evening throwing a terminator popping frog. She went 5.9 and was actually my biggest bass of the year. Usually its a smallie in these parts but I didnt catch a smallie over 5.5 this year. Lets see your biggun for the year!
> View attachment 334655


I didnt catch any large bass last yr. but got my largest redfish of my life using live pin fish for bait.















here were trying to catch some pin fish for bait. but caught something else. a 4" pin fish is what got my big red.
sherman


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> View attachment 335929


That’s a beast Ron.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Shortdrift said:


> View attachment 335929


Always a good time when the bait is bigger than the fish! I did that also over the summer on a squarebill, the crank was almost twice it's size! Lol


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

6-1 on a chatterbait.


----------



## YoderR1911 (May 3, 2013)

Caught this one in late October at a public pond. Quite a surprise. 23” long.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Dang Yoder that’s a stud!! Look at the head on that beast.

Congrats to all on the nice fish.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

10-13 Florida bass, caught on a 5 inch keitech


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

talltim said:


> View attachment 336637
> 10-13 Florida bass, caught on a 5 inch keitech


You Win...


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

talltim said:


> View attachment 336637
> 10-13 Florida bass, caught on a 5 inch keitech


That is just cheating right there!


----------

